# Juice for Aspire PockeX



## SAVaper (23/5/20)

Hi all, a friend asked me to mix some juice for this device.

I assume it would be similar to the twisp and the juice would be 49/49/2.
Is this correct?

He mentioned that his juice is 18mg
Do I mix this with nomal 36mg/ml as this is all I have.

Thanks a lot.


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (23/5/20)

SAVaper said:


> Hi all, a friend asked me to mix some juice for this device.
> 
> I assume it would be similar to the twisp and the juice would be 49/49/2.
> Is this correct?
> ...


Sounds OK. You can mix straight freebase or mix with salts, it's up to you or the end user. Normally when o mix for a twisp device I do a simple viscosity test. Dip a toothpick in it and one drop per second should be your spec. Or somewhere close to it.
The salts will make a smoother vape, if you decide on it.
12 mg/ml gives an adequate throat hit and top off with salts to get the desired strength.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (23/5/20)

Hope this helps

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (23/5/20)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/twisp-juices.t66033/#post-841156
It was discussed here too. Feel free to go through it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SAVaper (24/5/20)

Resistance said:


> Sounds OK. You can mix straight freebase or mix with salts, it's up to you or the end user. Normally when o mix for a twisp device I do a simple viscosity test. Dip a toothpick in it and one drop per second should be your spec. Or somewhere close to it.
> The salts will make a smoother vape, if you decide on it.
> 12 mg/ml gives an adequate throat hit and top off with salts to get the desired strength.


Thank you @Resistance
Appreciate the reply.
I don't have any nic salts so normal nic will have to do. 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

